# race to sub x on 2x2x3



## cuber314159 (Sep 8, 2017)

round 1 
please follow instructions from other race threads
scrambles(quarter turns on R,L,F,B axis are half turns and L2 R2 cancel)

1. R' D2 R2 D' F2 L2 U' R2 U2 L2 U' R U F U L' D' B' F
2. L B2 L2 D2 B R2 F L2 F U2 B U' R' F2 D L' F L F2
3. L B R2 U2 F L2 D2 B2 R2 B2 L' R B' L B F U B U'
4. R' B2 L2 F R U' L U' B' U D2 R2 D' F2 R2 U' R2 L2 B'
5. U' F2 L F2 R' F2 R2 U2 F2 R2 U2 B2 U B' F' D' F U' F2 L' B2


----------



## cuber314159 (Sep 8, 2017)

round 1
method: OPE?
cube: qiyi
race to sub 10



*1:*00:17.61x
*2:*00:11.67
*3:*00:04.75
*4:*00:16.05
*5:*00:01.02x PB

average: 00:10.82


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Sep 8, 2017)

Use cstimer for scrambles they're UDFR and shorter


----------



## cuber314159 (Sep 8, 2017)

JustAnotherGenericCuber said:


> Use cstimer for scrambles they're UDFR and shorter


I did, I looked for 2x2x3 but used WCA 3x3x3 scrambles.


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Sep 8, 2017)

Where it says WCA change it to LxMxN then there it says (1x3x3 Floppy Cube) change it to 2x2x3 (Tower Cube)


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Sep 8, 2017)

Round 1
Method: OPE
Qiyi
Sub 7
Generated By csTimer on 2017-9-8
avg of 5: 6.38 *(1/3)*

Time List:
(10.18), 6.22, 5.92, 7.00, (1.25)


----------



## cuber314159 (Sep 9, 2017)

JustAnotherGenericCuber said:


> Where it says WCA change it to LxMxN then there it says (1x3x3 Floppy Cube) change it to 2x2x3 (Tower Cube)


OK thanks, I'll try that If I get the chance
Edit: it's much better and I'd better remember to use it, thanks


----------



## cuber314159 (Sep 14, 2017)

round 1 results: 
jagc: 1/3
cuber314159: 0/3

round 2 scrambles:

1. U D F2 D' R2 U' R2 D2 F2
2. U D2 R2 U R2 F2 D F2 D' R2 U F2
3. U2 F2 U' R2 D2 F2 U R2 U' R2 D
4. U R2 D2 R2 F2 D R2 D' F2 D R2
5. U2 F2 U F2 U2 R2 D' R2 D


----------



## cuber314159 (Sep 14, 2017)

*round 2
method: OPE?
cube: qiyi

5:* 00:07.27 
*4:* 00:09.62 
*3:* 00:14.09 x
*2:* 00:04.90 x
*1:* 00:07.98 

average: 00:08.29


----------



## cuber314159 (Oct 12, 2017)

round 2 results
cuber314159: 1/3

round3

1. F2 U' F2 U' F2 D2 R2 U F2 D F2
2. U2 R2 F2 U F2 U' F2 D
3. R2 U2 F2 U2 F2 D' R2 U R2
4. U2 R2 U F2 D F2 D2 R2
5. U' F2 D' F2 D R2 U2


----------



## cuber314159 (Oct 12, 2017)

round 3
race to sub10
method: OPE?
cube: qiyi

*5:* 00:07.00 x
*4:* 00:10.06 x
*3:* 00:09.23 x
*2:* 00:06.25 x
*1:* 00:09.61 x

00:08.61


----------

